# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  انتخاب رشته با سوابق لطفا  راهنمایی کنید

## Sara_Bano

*بچه ها من میخام علاوه بر ازمون ی چند تا از ای رشته ها انتخاب کنم اگر نتونستم کنکور خوب بدم برم یکی از اینا 
البته من فقط روزانه شهر خودم برم 
دیگ امسال سال سوم هست نمیخام بمونم 
لطفا هرچی میدونید بگید
لطفا*

----------


## Paradox2020

> *بچه ها من میخام علاوه بر ازمون ی چند تا از ای رشته ها انتخاب کنم اگر نتونستم کنکور خوب بدم برم یکی از اینا 
> البته من فقط روزانه شهر خودم برم 
> دیگ امسال سال سوم هست نمیخام بمونم 
> لطفا هرچی میدونید بگید
> لطفا*


 :Yahoo (4):  عه سلام همشهری

----------


## lix_Max

هیچ نظری درمورد خود رشته ها ندارم اما دوتا از آشناهامون رشته های زمین شناسیو زیست گیاهی خوندن هردو هم تا مقطع ارشد ادامه دادن الان هم استاد دانشگاه شدن بیکار نیستن...

----------


## Sara_Bano

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Paradox2020


 عه سلام همشهری


سلام خوشبختم*

----------


## Sara_Bano

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط lix_Max


هیچ نظری درمورد خود رشته ها ندارم اما دوتا از آشناهامون رشته های زمین شناسیو زیست گیاهی خوندن هردو هم تا مقطع ارشد ادامه دادن الان هم استاد دانشگاه شدن بیکار نیستن...


من ک به هرکی میگم میخوام زمین شناسی هم انتخاب کنم ایقدر بد میگه از رشتش ک بدرد نمیخوره خراب کردن ایندته .  اثن دانشگاه نری بهتره .فقط مدرک گرفتن و اینا  کلا از زندگی نا امید میشم
خودمم میدونم رشته ها خوبی نیستن اما واقعا دیگ حوصله موندن پشت کنکور ندارم*

----------


## SOLO_PRODUCTION

من زیاد چیزی نمیدونم فقط یکی از فامیلای دورمون مهندسی باغبانی خوند الان توی کاره تولید قارچه درآمدشم خوبه تازه شاعرم هست :Yahoo (4):

----------


## البالو

اگه امسال رشته های بدون کنکور بیاری ولی نری یک سال محرومی؟

----------


## Sara_Bano

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط البالو


اگه امسال رشته های بدون کنکور بیاری ولی نری یک سال محرومی؟


اره اگ روزانه بیاری نری محرومی*

----------


## lix_Max

> *
> 
> من ک به هرکی میگم میخوام زمین شناسی هم انتخاب کنم ایقدر بد میگه از رشتش ک بدرد نمیخوره خراب کردن ایندته .  اثن دانشگاه نری بهتره .فقط مدرک گرفتن و اینا  کلا از زندگی نا امید میشم
> خودمم میدونم رشته ها خوبی نیستن اما واقعا دیگ حوصله موندن پشت کنکور ندارم*


اینجور رشته هارو معمولا با هدف استاد شدن توی دانشگاه انتخاب میکنن.وگرنه با مدرک زیست گیاهی کار دولتی کسی پیدا نمیکنه!.آره خب چند سال موندن روح آدمو خسته میکنه.اینم بهتون بگم که همیشه وقتی توی کاری بهترین باشی کار هست واست هرچند با درامد کم(:

----------


## Gladiolus

حالا بزار نتایج بیاداینا خوب نیستن خیلیرتبت حدود چند ممکنه بشه مگهصبر کن تا اون موقع

----------

